# Cork flask drive? Nice touch or too much?



## rwilliams (Jun 19, 2014)

I've been doing CD's for digital files, but have seen a lot of people using usb flash drives.  I currently package my CDs and prints in eco-friendly recycled boxes tied off with twine & my logo. So keeping with that same type feel, I found these cork & bottle USB flash drives and thought about tying some twine around the bottle and adding my logo... What do you think? Will people just look at it like it's crazy?

Amazon.com: 8 GB Glass Bottle with Cork USB Flash Drive (Transparent): Computers & Accessories


----------



## tirediron (Jun 19, 2014)

I think the concept is a good one, but I'm not sure that this particular design is one that I would choose; to me a cork-stoppered bottle just doesn't really say "Photography".


----------



## D7K (Jun 19, 2014)

Use an IronKey if you want a sleeker, more presentable look, add case of your choice....


----------



## rwilliams (Jun 19, 2014)

Maybe it's just because I'm in Mississippi & we're all about cork, mason jars and burlap, haha



tirediron said:


> I think the concept is a good one, but I'm not sure that this particular design is one that I would choose; to me a cork-stoppered bottle just doesn't really say "Photography".


----------



## D7K (Jun 19, 2014)

rwilliams said:


> Maybe it's just because I'm in Mississippi & we're all about cork, mason jars and burlap, haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then again, you don't see the Australians selling those hats with loads of USB Corks hanging off of them - like Paul Hogan in Crocodile Dundee....Dammit!!! I just gave away my marketing idea!!


----------



## rwilliams (Jun 19, 2014)

D7K said:


> rwilliams said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's just because I'm in Mississippi & we're all about cork, mason jars and burlap, haha
> ...



lol, I get your point. But what if it ties in to the theme of their wedding? Could it possibly be acceptable then?


----------



## D7K (Jun 19, 2014)

rwilliams said:


> D7K said:
> 
> 
> > rwilliams said:
> ...



If the client are getting what they pay for, they everyone is happy, as long as you maintain you integrity


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 19, 2014)

rwilliams said:


> I've been doing CD's for digital files, but have seen a lot of people using usb flash drives. I currently package my CDs and prints in eco-friendly recycled boxes tied off with twine & my logo. So keeping with that same type feel, I found these cork & bottle USB flash drives and thought about tying some twine around the bottle and adding my logo... What do you think? Will people just look at it like it's crazy?
> 
> Amazon.com: 8 GB Glass Bottle with Cork USB Flash Drive (Transparent): Computers & Accessories



I'm guessing you don't have any kids.  I stopped worrying about leaving them a nice, clean planet once I saw what they did to their rooms.  Realized it was a moot point.. lol.

Seriously though, I'm thinking the cork thing would probably be overkill, confusing and possibly to some folks just a little bit insulting.  That may sound a little odd - but being eco friendly to a certain point most people consider to be fine, or even laudible.  But once you step across a certain line there, well it starts to make some people uncomfortable and might actually end up costing you some business in the long run.

A lot would depend on the presentation of course - but just from what's been described - eh, don't see this as being a real winner of a marketing idea.  Just my two cents worth of course. YMMV


----------



## rwilliams (Jun 19, 2014)

Here's where I found the idea: Published: Inspire Magazine {Creative Wedding Photography Packaging} » The Salty Peanut Photography

I think it's presented really nicely there.

And I actually have a two kids... a 3 year old and a 1 year old  The eco-friendly stuff isn't because I'm trying to save the planet. That's a nice plus, but more than anything, I just like the style and look of the recycled cardboard, twine, etc. BUT, I get that not everyone has the same taste, so I may just do different packaging for different clients depending on their styles and personalities.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 19, 2014)

rwilliams said:


> Here's where I found the idea: Published: Inspire Magazine {Creative Wedding Photography Packaging} » The Salty Peanut Photography
> 
> I think it's presented really nicely there.
> 
> And I actually have a two kids... a 3 year old and a 1 year old  The eco-friendly stuff isn't because I'm trying to save the planet. That's a nice plus, but more than anything, I just like the style and look of the recycled cardboard, twine, etc. BUT, I get that not everyone has the same taste, so I may just do different packaging for different clients depending on their styles and personalities.



Well if it's a style and taste thing you should be fine, people generally don't get uncomfortable until you hit the preachy stage.. but of course that pretty much applies to most any subject, not just being eco-friendly.. lol


----------



## rwilliams (Jun 19, 2014)

I laugh at myself every time I open this post and see that the subject says flask rather than flash.


----------



## D7K (Jun 19, 2014)

Packaging "options" is certainly something to offer, and also to calculate in to your fee, just because it fits you does not mean it fits everyone, so if they'd like it a certain way, give the options and the price variations of each... Personally I quite like the idea / link you posted but then again I know it would not fit everyone, Your job is primarily the photographer, leave the design ideas, offer a few suggestions and see how it goes, best of luck..


----------



## D7K (Jun 19, 2014)

rwilliams said:


> I laugh at myself every time I open this post and see that the subject says flask rather than flash.



I know what you mean - but I took this as a play on words.....


----------



## Designer (Jun 19, 2014)

The bottle is cute, for sure, but maybe for wedding photographs I would recommend something a little more upscale.  Something like a small padded silk folder in "wedding decor" with your logo done in script, and the CD inside.


----------



## MidnightUK (Jun 23, 2014)

I like it, it goes well with certain types of modern wedding.  I would use it.  What might be worth doing in addition is for those weddings it may not fit with, find another sort of drive you can swop to.  However I think whatever packaging goes with the bottle would set the tone of the whole presentation, so I think you could cover most weddings with it, depending on the packaging it comes in or with for your brand.


----------

